# Allegro diesel MPG



## rseibenick (Feb 2, 2007)

Wanting to know what I would expect in MPG with a 1994 Allegro Bay diesel pusher with the 190 HP and 4 speed trans. Thanks


----------



## utmtman (Feb 3, 2007)

RE: Allegro diesel MPG

That is one of those questions that can be hard to answer.   It can vary with the way one drives and the condition of the vehicle your driving and the weight you are carrying.   You can begin as low as 4 mpg and end as high as 12.


----------



## rseibenick (Feb 3, 2007)

RE: Allegro diesel MPG

Total weight is 19,000 lbs. combined. Run 60 MPH. Mostly level roads. Looking for someone who has owned a diesel pusher with the Allison 4 speed. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

Re: Allegro diesel MPG

Do u have an allegro bus???
I own one it,, is about the same year as u'rs and i average 11 mpg if i am not towing my other car.. but,,, (get this)..
If i tow a car it gets 12 & 1/2 (go figure)
U have an engine brake on u'rs ,, also my has the 855 cummins in it....


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

RE: Allegro diesel MPG

Do u have the cummins in it???
I have an Allegro bus and it averages 11 mpg..
I get better gas milage when i tow (go figure)
Also do u have an engine brake????


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

RE: Allegro diesel MPG

sorry about the last post ,, it is kinda the same,,, hit the wrong button so disregard the very last post of mine

 :dead:


----------



## rseibenick (Feb 5, 2007)

RE: Allegro diesel MPG

Have 94 Allegro Bay . 34 ft. 230 HP 5.9 cummings. Have heard Bully Dog has a better comvertor for the AT542 Allison trans.


----------

